
U.S. Reveals Death Toll from Drone Strikes - jbegley
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/02/world/us-reveals-death-toll-from-airstrikes-outside-of-war-zones.html
======
uptown
So they're reporting anywhere from 64 to 116 killed where between 2,372 and
2,581 “combatants” were killed in 473 strikes between 2009 and 2015.

As a frame of reference, the NYPD reported 16,059 pedestrians and cyclists
injured, and 178 killed in traffic in 2013.

------
mtgx
Now multiply by 3x-10x to find out the real number.

~~~
jmh117
What is your source for that broad expansion?

